
Ask HN: Who is using Web Assembly in the wild? - ehnto
I am curious if anyone is using Web Assembly in production code, or knows of any implementations, be it in an intranet or online. If so, what benefits have you seen, and what challenges have you faced?
======
kotojo
Not sure what it’s being used for, but know that ublock origin for Firefox now
has a portion of its code rewritten for performance reasons in wasm.

